# The Thing from within...



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

This guy will be in the crypt for when the unsuspecting come to call. I'm running out of time and just turned this creep out tonight. I'm going to try to hook him up on some sort of gear motor (or something). Maybe I'll just have an intense light come on inside the crypt and all hell breaks loose with screams and violent noises??? Who knows - but he does look cool, though.

Thoughts and suggestions welcome!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes indeed, he looks very cool! Those are some wicked lookin choppers


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

pretty awsome. makes me think of the mummy meets 30 days of night!^^


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is Awesome! Nice work!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

3 thumbs up.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

sweet. He has that sort of simian predatory look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he's just amazing! The eyes and teeth in particular just make his face impressively scary.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow that guys is creepy. Love the Black eyes! A sudden light and a hissing sound would soil some underpants for real.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great! He'll definitely scare the ToTs.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

He is very scary looking, I love it. especially the eyes. Are they Black marbles? he will keep some of the tots from coming up the walk for sure.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The whole thing is very creepy looking. Love the mouth, but those eyes are just too cool. Great job.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, that's wicked cool Denny. Sure to get a few pants wetters. Love the teeth and eyes.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks all. The eyes are actually Monster guts roll on balls spray painted flat black and then heavily glossed. It's kinda funny because they started off looking like regular eyes but I covered them with tape so I could put a black base coat down. When I removed the tape it lost a lot of the "evil" factor - so I picked up the spray can and 2 seconds later I had the look I wanted. My first thought was the line from Jaws _"he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes. When he comes at ya, doesn't seem to be living... until he bites ya..."_

Ahhhh - I do love Halloween!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Haha, that's cool about the eyes. I didn't have the heart to paint a pair of the plastic prop eyes I got off ebay last year. For Edward I bought a bag of rubber eye balls from Target (in the Halloween Party Favors section) and some super duper cheap black nail polish. Took several coats with a coat of clear gloss nail finish between each coat but it worked.

The black glossy eye look definitely rocks da socks.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Looks kind of like a zombie chimp. Cool, that would definitely scare people!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet prop! He is definitely going to scare the kids and parents to. Very nice job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great looking ghoul! That's the stuff you just can't buy in any Halloween store!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very creepy indeed. I love it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

very scary. I love the bloody oozy gooey teeth.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice. He has a primal feel to him


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice job Denhaunt! Damn, I wish I had that kind of talent. I can think of many uses for that guy. Yes, it has lifeless eyes...like dolls eyes. Awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love It!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

THat is a fang-tastic prop!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Denny, we have to do a Make & Take with one of these. Maybe Jan or February?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

HauntCast said:


> Denny, we have to do a Make & Take with one of these. Maybe Jan or February?


Sounds good to me. Nice, easy, and cheap to build. Good luck this weekend and Happy Halloween!!!

PS - Great job on Hauntcast 12. I went out and bought Trick or Treat this weekend after listening to the show - (good call) instant classic!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I'm glad you liked it. I can't wait to display this year. 

Happy haunting!


----------

